# What This Area Is For?



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Have a question or problem with your 2-cycle engine or equipment? Ask away and we'll try and help you out.


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Perhaps some 5th scale folks in RC might be asking for help later on


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We are willing to try and help anyone we can.


----------



## MIKEJE (Nov 7, 2004)

*WeedEater Mod SV22*



hankster said:


> Have a question or problem with your 2-cycle engine or equipment? Ask away and we'll try and help you out.


I have a Weedeater mod SV22 that will only run with the choke on. If I try to take the choke off or give it gas the engine stalls. So far I have replaced the spark plug, Disassembled the carb, cleaned, checked the screen and jet. Cleaned the muffler, it was not plugged. The piston and ring are good. Changed the gas and checked the fuel filter. The only problem I found when disassembling the engine was the flywheel key was worn and the flywheel was loose on the crankshaft. I replaced the key and used some Quick Metal to repair the keyway in the fly wheel, It had rolled the keyway over some. After reassembly the fly wheel was tight. Help don't know where to go from here.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Try opening the high and low needles on the carb about 1/2 turn and see if that helps.


----------



## MIKEJE (Nov 7, 2004)

The mix screw had a plastic collar on it that only allowed for 1/8 turn adjustment. Removed that earlier and tried adjusting it with no difference.


----------

